# Booking Worldmark w/Wyndham points



## Deb from NC (Apr 16, 2012)

I should probably know this..but is there a different "window" for booking
Worldmark resorts w/Wyndham points?  I don't see any availability beyond
January 1, 2013 at a few of the Worldmark resorts (Taos is one I remember),
but can see into mid-Feb 2013 on the Wyndhams.  Anyone know?


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Apr 16, 2012)

Worldmark doesn't give much inventory to Wyndham so there may not be any or it hasn't been loaded yet. it isn't necessarily available at the 10 month window. 

Jason


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 16, 2012)

Gotcha...thanks....
Deb


----------



## LLW (Apr 16, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> I should probably know this..but is there a different "window" for booking
> Worldmark resorts w/Wyndham points?  I don't see any availability beyond
> January 1, 2013 at a few of the Worldmark resorts (Taos is one I remember),
> but can see into mid-Feb 2013 on the Wyndhams.  Anyone know?



The window on the WM side is 9 months. Mid-Feb sounds about right.


----------

